# SKINNY FROG



## CanadianAmphibian (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi guys!  I have Mantella Aurantiaca who looks really skinny and don' t seem to be as active as my other Mantella. I think he had heat stressed because of the summer temperature and now he looks malnourish. 

How do I make him bigger and moving again? Thanks guys.


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

is he together with your other mantella? if so the first step with any ill frog is to seperate them. take out the sick one and put him in a basic setup so you can moniter his intake. other than that, i dont know, i'm sorry! there's tons of threads about thin frogs though so you shoudl be able to find something more helpful if you search around a bit. good luck!


----------



## CanadianAmphibian (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah, I should separate him from my other Mantella. Thanks Susanna.


----------

